# Breeder search! :)



## WildDog (May 15, 2011)

Hi there!

I am currently in the process of searching for breeders in my local(ish) area, and came across this website.
They seem to have some beautiful dogs, but would really like some opinions from the experienced GSD forumers!

Any glaring red flags you can see? Respectable? Does anyone know them or have purchased a dog from them? 

Home - Macklin Shepherds

Thanks in advance!
Siobhan


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Everything I say here is going strictly off their website. I have no personal experience with this breeder.

The good: Their breeding animals have hip and elbow certifications. 

The bad: I worry when a breeder says, "We specialize in black long-coats," because black and long coat are both recessive traits. I worry that they might be limiting their gene pool in actively selecting for two recessive traits, rather than actively selecting for, say, temperament and working ability.

I also _cringe_ when breeders describe their GSDs as being calm and placid. German Shepherds are not supposed to be "calm and placid."

It worries me that they make generalizations about temperament based on color and coat length: "Long haired dogs tend to be calmer, black dogs tend to have wonderful loving temperaments and want to be with people, etc." Temperament and color/coat length are unrelated.


----------



## WildDog (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for your reply, it really helps to get a second opinion.

What I initually liked about this breeder was that other than specialising in longcoats, they breed the traditional square backed working shepherd, rather than this horrible, roach-backed obsession going around. 

I love the solid blacks, and especially adore longcoats, my parents were breeders and we retained a longhair from a litter, and she was the most adoring, loving girl I've ever owned.  Probably nothing to do with her coat, but she had this sweet, soft face that used to send me to jelly, haha.

Thanks again for your opinion, I appreciate it.
Is there anyone else who has had dealings with them? Or can tell me what they think based on their website? I really would love as many opnions as possible.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

WildDog said:


> Thanks for your reply, it really helps to get a second opinion.
> 
> What I initually liked about this breeder was that other than specialising in longcoats, they breed the traditional square backed working shepherd, rather than this horrible, roach-backed obsession going around.
> .


They are definitely breeding level toplines; I don't know that they're really breeding "working" Shepherds. If you don't want the roach back stay away from German Showlines. Those are really the only dogs that have it.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

I actually couldn't see proof of hips/elbows, none of the links are clickable and some say they are planning to get it but no proof they are clear. Also there is not one training title, an the pics of the dog waiting in front of a jump of about 4", what is that??? No training would be done for a gS at that height, even babies would jump about 8", I would keep looking for another kennel


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

well - very few members here from Australia....I **think*** you have to do hips there in order to breed - and there is little to no schutzhund!

Obviously breeding for companions, pretty coated dogs - no frame of reference for any other critique.....

Lee


----------



## ed1911 (Jan 19, 2011)

I like the roach back comment, thats a great way to describe them. lol.


----------



## Anita (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi,

Here are another couple of websites that might be of interest to you in your search.

German Shepherd Dog - Breeders - Puppies - Australia

German Shepherd Dog Club of Victoria | My Shepherd, My Friend, My Responsibility


Feel free to PM me if I can help you in anyway.

Cheers,
Anita


----------



## WildDog (May 15, 2011)

Thank you for all your input, I think I will keep looking. Such a shame, such beautiful dogs...

Thanks Anita, the first site is where I found this breeder, very good site. Looking forward to chatting with you - another person from 'down south' lol. 

P.S. Just had a final look on the site, and I found this:
http://www.macklinshepherds.com/non_nav_pages/blacks_bloodlines.htm

It gives the hip and elbow scores of their black longcoats, could you please tell me what you think? Just for curiosity,


----------



## jillian (Mar 5, 2010)

Here is a breeder in Australia, Von Forell

Von Forell German Shepherds | Shepherds Overview


----------



## Anita (Aug 14, 2000)

I'm pleased to see the scores quoted, as opposed to just saying hip & elbow certificate.
I would prefer to see the scores for each hip, as opposed to the total.
i.e. 4:3, which gives a total of 7.

If you are wanting an "older type" GSD but not necessarily working lines, have a look at

** GIPFEL - German Shepherd Dogs **

Cheers,
Anita


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Glad you're here Anita. Those hip/elbow scores might be Australian, but they're Greek to me!


----------



## remyjed10 (5 mo ago)

WildDog said:


> Hi there! I am currently in the process of searching for breeders in my local(ish) area, and came across this website. They seem to have some beautiful dogs, but would really like some opinions from the experienced GSD forumers! Any glaring red flags you can see? Respectable? Does anyone know them or have purchased a dog from them? Home - Macklin Shepherds Thanks in advance! Siobhan


 Hi Siobhan, I have purchased my third pup from this breeder and highly recommend her dogs as they are straight backs and beautiful temperament . I am looking to purchase another one soon absolutely love them Cheers Helen


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

Original post is from 2011.


----------

